# How the brexiteers echo the Nazis



## Tommy Tainant

L
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.

It didnt start with gas chambers.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.


Have faith. Stay strong. You can get there.


----------



## gtopa1

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.



It started with GULAGS!!!!

Greg


----------



## miketx

The fear and desperation of these idiots is overwhelming.


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> How the brexiteers echo the Nazis


All it amounts to is you berating someone for choosing the word "enemy" rather than a synonym such as "rival". Rather  uncharacteristically sensationalist of you Tommy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> It didnt start with gas chambers.





gtopa1 said:


> It started with GULAGS!!!!
> 
> Greg


Wrong. It all started with the notion of "Nationalism" and "Patriotism".


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.









 I wondered how long it would take for project fear to start liking the true British patriots to the nazi's. Who is their Hitler them tainted, and their mufti.

You dont get it yet do you that the majority of British people that bothered to vote want out of the EU, and it is the wasters that would rather lounge in their tents at Glastonbury drinking champagne for breakfast. The same ones that moaned because they were not given a chance to vote because they would rather rough it with their fellow public school hangers on.  A pity that it is you and your ilk that are the nazi's isnt it, and it is you that would rather see the nation over-run with unemployables and your taxes having to rise to 70% to pay for them


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would take for project fear to start liking the true British patriots to the nazi's. Who is their Hitler them tainted, and their mufti.
> 
> You dont get it yet do you that the majority of British people that bothered to vote want out of the EU, and it is the wasters that would rather lounge in their tents at Glastonbury drinking champagne for breakfast. The same ones that moaned because they were not given a chance to vote because they would rather rough it with their fellow public school hangers on.  A pity that it is you and your ilk that are the nazi's isnt it, and it is you that would rather see the nation over-run with unemployables and your taxes having to rise to 70% to pay for them
Click to expand...


"True british patriots" !!

How do you qualify for that elite then ?


----------



## xyz

miketx said:


> The fear and desperation of these idiots is overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 97053


Why would Trump supporters want to go to Canada?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

GLASNOST said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the brexiteers echo the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> All it amounts to is you berating someone for choosing the word "enemy" rather than a synonym such as "rival". Rather  uncharacteristically sensationalist of you Tommy.
Click to expand...

The brexit vote has inspired all manner of trash. The next target is our human rights. Mainly because the ECHR beat up Teresa so often when she was Home Sec.

So imprisonment without charge,trial without jury and the politicisation of the judiciary are all coming our way.

All of this will be a lot easier if they can label dissenters as enemies.


----------



## GLASNOST

Tommy Tainant said:


> The brexit vote has inspired all manner of trash. The next target is our human rights. Mainly because the ECHR beat up Teresa so often when she was Home Sec.
> 
> So imprisonment without charge,trial without jury and the politicisation of the judiciary are all coming our way.
> 
> All of this will be a lot easier if they can label dissenters as enemies.


I honestly don't think that you can blame Brexit for all of that. All the nasty business you've laid out is on the cards for us all. We can fight .... and we should. But how? The UK is in a unique position. Step one in the fight is in front of your nose. You've got an example that's in the headlines right round the globe: Julian Assange. Free him, for fuck's sake! If the people on the other side of the Iron Curtain could storm the gates and break free, Brits can surely set Julian Assange free by sheer determination. Never mind Brexit. It's a small thing. Norway dropped out and they are doing very well for themselves. But if Assange is not freed the whole world will have the course. Come on, UK! You can do this! If you get the wheels in motion I'll board a Ryan Air flight (with my 70 years and a gamy leg) and lend a hand. What is Britain waiting for? You're the only ones who can do it. The idiots in government over here are playing stupid and I suspect they are secretly hoping you do the job so they won't have to back down. The US is squeezing our nuts, and we're too weak and cowardly to tell them to get stuffed. We don't have the experience and grit that you have. Forget about Brexit. It's done. Do something useful instead. Tell my government to get fucked and release Julian. You won't even have to tell the Yanks a thing. They're waiting for us and we're waiting for you. All you have to do is give my government the finger and the chain of idiocy will be broken.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would take for project fear to start liking the true British patriots to the nazi's. Who is their Hitler them tainted, and their mufti.
> 
> You dont get it yet do you that the majority of British people that bothered to vote want out of the EU, and it is the wasters that would rather lounge in their tents at Glastonbury drinking champagne for breakfast. The same ones that moaned because they were not given a chance to vote because they would rather rough it with their fellow public school hangers on.  A pity that it is you and your ilk that are the nazi's isnt it, and it is you that would rather see the nation over-run with unemployables and your taxes having to rise to 70% to pay for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "True british patriots" !!
> 
> How do you qualify for that elite then ?
Click to expand...







Well you would fail the criteria as all you want is to ruin BRITAIN  and have in overrun with unemployables and terrorists


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the brexiteers echo the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> All it amounts to is you berating someone for choosing the word "enemy" rather than a synonym such as "rival". Rather  uncharacteristically sensationalist of you Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexit vote has inspired all manner of trash. The next target is our human rights. Mainly because the ECHR beat up Teresa so often when she was Home Sec.
> 
> So imprisonment without charge,trial without jury and the politicisation of the judiciary are all coming our way.
> 
> All of this will be a lot easier if they can label dissenters as enemies.
Click to expand...







 We had that under labour, or have you forgotten about the caring parents arrested for daring to complain about muslim men raping 11 and 12 year old children ?. Not far from you many went missing, presumed murdered when they became pregnant


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.




You are an asshole.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
We live in worrying times.


----------



## anotherlife

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole.
Click to expand...

You are a filthy communist.


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.


I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.








The EU is the new nazi empire and taint thinks the people who want to be free from that horror are the nazi's  It takes a special kind of stupid to even think (is that actually thinking) that sort of idiocy.  Were you born "special" or did you take too many drugs and fried your tiny little mind?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
Click to expand...

The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Correll

anotherlife said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a filthy communist.
Click to expand...



The difference between our two posts, is that Tommy, is ACTUALLY an asshole for smearing good people as nazis just because they disagree with him. What I said was nothing but the God Honest Truth.


You just called me a communist because you are a dick and are such a dick that you make no distinction between True statements and False Statements.


Thus responding to my True statement with a Lie makes complete sense to you.


Did I mention, FUck you?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
Click to expand...

 

The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.


What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?

And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> View attachment 97119





Says the man who wants to see the will of the people over ruled.


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
Click to expand...

Good.  I hope the parliament will put an end to this whole brexit nonsense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
Click to expand...

Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.

Listen up.

There was a small majority for brexit.

Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.

The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.

Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.

The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.

We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.

Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.

It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.


----------



## anotherlife

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who wants to see the will of the people over ruled.
Click to expand...


Isn't the will of the people always what you program them to be?  A little like an old whore?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.










 And here start the LIES that project fear want to be spread.

 Who killed the M.P again ?


Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
Click to expand...








Those are the echo's of project fear that lost the vote they thought was cut and dried


----------



## Correll

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  I hope the parliament will put an end to this whole brexit nonsense.
Click to expand...



So much for democracy.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
Click to expand...




This isn't about the "terms". 

This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.


----------



## Correll

anotherlife said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who wants to see the will of the people over ruled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the will of the people always what you program them to be?  A little like an old whore?
Click to expand...




Me? Program the people? 

I'm not sure who you think that I am, but regardless, I have no control over the citizens of the United Kingdom.


The people of the UK have the Right of Self Determination, and they have spoken.


And now we get to see what type of people you lefties are, as you maneuver and rationalize and spin and stall, while looking for a way to ignore the democratic voice of the people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the "terms".
> 
> This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.
Click to expand...


It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.

Its a complex issue.

But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.

The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.

For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the "terms".
> 
> This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.
> 
> Its a complex issue.
> 
> But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.
> 
> The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.
> 
> For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.
Click to expand...



NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.


If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the "terms".
> 
> This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.
> 
> Its a complex issue.
> 
> But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.
> 
> The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.
> 
> For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.
> 
> 
> If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.
Click to expand...

You repeating it doesnt make it so.
Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the "terms".
> 
> This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.
> 
> Its a complex issue.
> 
> But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.
> 
> The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.
> 
> For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.
> 
> 
> If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You repeating it doesnt make it so.
> Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?
Click to expand...



NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.


My terms?

I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.


If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the "terms".
> 
> This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.
> 
> Its a complex issue.
> 
> But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.
> 
> The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.
> 
> For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.
> 
> 
> If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You repeating it doesnt make it so.
> Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.
> 
> 
> My terms?
> 
> I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.
> 
> 
> If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.
Click to expand...

So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.

You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about the "terms".
> 
> This is about you lefties wanting something different from the Majority and you using, no, make that ABUSING, your power to do that, no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.
> 
> Its a complex issue.
> 
> But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.
> 
> The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.
> 
> For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.
> 
> 
> If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You repeating it doesnt make it so.
> Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.
> 
> 
> My terms?
> 
> I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.
> 
> 
> If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.
> 
> You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.
Click to expand...



I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.


I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.


Which imo, makes you a bad person.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all about the terms. How can we mitigate the mess we are in.
> 
> Its a complex issue.
> 
> But there you go showing your ignorance again. The people voted out but they were not asked on what terms. The devil is always in the detail and it is important that we get it right.
> 
> The fears of the brexiters are that as the whole horror of it unwinds people will see what a nightmare they have voted for. They are scared that the public will change its mind.
> 
> For me the access to the market is fundamental. What it ill cost is the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.
> 
> 
> If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You repeating it doesnt make it so.
> Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.
> 
> 
> My terms?
> 
> I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.
> 
> 
> If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.
> 
> You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.
> 
> 
> I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.
> 
> 
> Which imo, makes you a bad person.
Click to expand...

Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.

Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. It's all about you lefties wanting to get what you want despite the will of the people.
> 
> 
> If the question was the terms of *staying in*, you wouldn't give a damn about the details.
> 
> 
> 
> You repeating it doesnt make it so.
> Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.
> 
> 
> My terms?
> 
> I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.
> 
> 
> If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.
> 
> You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.
> 
> 
> I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.
> 
> 
> Which imo, makes you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.
> 
> Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.
Click to expand...



When judges abuse their power, to the detriment of the democratic system, nope. POinting out that they are the enemy of the people is completely reasonable.

That once, a long time ago, nazies made a similar claim, does not change that.


THere is nothing authoritarian about me supporting the democratic process over judges that I have reason to believe are more beholding to the Political Elite then to their professional responsibilities.


You have insulted me quite a bit. What you have NOT done is explain why the judge's ruling was right and proper.

Almost like you don't know or care....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You repeating it doesnt make it so.
> Incidentally what terms would you suggest for our exit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.
> 
> 
> My terms?
> 
> I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.
> 
> 
> If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.
> 
> You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.
> 
> 
> I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.
> 
> 
> Which imo, makes you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.
> 
> Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When judges abuse their power, to the detriment of the democratic system, nope. POinting out that they are the enemy of the people is completely reasonable.
> 
> That once, a long time ago, nazies made a similar claim, does not change that.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing authoritarian about me supporting the democratic process over judges that I have reason to believe are more beholding to the Political Elite then to their professional responsibilities.
> 
> 
> You have insulted me quite a bit. What you have NOT done is explain why the judge's ruling was right and proper.
> 
> Almost like you don't know or care....
Click to expand...

Brexit legal challenge: See full judgment that ruled MPs must vote on leaving EU

If you have the time you can read their 32 page ruling here. The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must approve it.
Everybody knew it was advisory apart from the dumb slag who acts as our unelected PM.

My view is that , although it is advisory, it can only be overturned by another referendum.

But the terms of brexit are crucial. We need to find a way to preserve what will be left of our economy.


----------



## anotherlife

Correll said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who wants to see the will of the people over ruled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the will of the people always what you program them to be?  A little like an old whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Program the people?
> 
> I'm not sure who you think that I am, but regardless, I have no control over the citizens of the United Kingdom.
> 
> 
> The people of the UK have the Right of Self Determination, and they have spoken.
> 
> 
> And now we get to see what type of people you lefties are, as you maneuver and rationalize and spin and stall, while looking for a way to ignore the democratic voice of the people.
Click to expand...


Then good for me, I have never been a proponent of democracy.  Also self determination is relative, because it always comes at a cost of taking away other people's self determinations.

Oh and before I forget, what does the "will of the people" mean?  Sounds like some slogan from the Ukraine war.  I think the will of the people means that if you own a plantation then you have a will about your country.  If you don't, then your will is whatever they tell you what your will should be before they give you food.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.



What a total fucking nitwit


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. YOur long history of dishonesty and partisan leftism makes it so.
> 
> 
> My terms?
> 
> I don't care. I wish your people well, and I am glad they are walking away from what is painfully obviously a bad deal, and very bad governance.
> 
> 
> If you want advice, I recommend mob violence on all the fuckers that used political correctness to prevent honest reporting on the mass rape of children by muslims for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.
> 
> You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.
> 
> 
> I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.
> 
> 
> Which imo, makes you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.
> 
> Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When judges abuse their power, to the detriment of the democratic system, nope. POinting out that they are the enemy of the people is completely reasonable.
> 
> That once, a long time ago, nazies made a similar claim, does not change that.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing authoritarian about me supporting the democratic process over judges that I have reason to believe are more beholding to the Political Elite then to their professional responsibilities.
> 
> 
> You have insulted me quite a bit. What you have NOT done is explain why the judge's ruling was right and proper.
> 
> Almost like you don't know or care....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brexit legal challenge: See full judgment that ruled MPs must vote on leaving EU
> 
> If you have the time you can read their 32 page ruling here. * The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must approve it. *
> Everybody knew it was advisory apart from the dumb slag who acts as our unelected PM.
> 
> My view is that , although it is advisory, it can only be overturned by another referendum.
> 
> But the terms of brexit are crucial. We need to find a way to preserve what will be left of our economy.
Click to expand...


Did you forget the word "not" from your statement?  "The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must NOT approve it."


----------



## Tommy Tainant

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are happy to shout the odds on a subject that you know nothing about.
> 
> You couldnt make it up. Go and play with plasticine kid, you are in over your head here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.
> 
> 
> I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.
> 
> 
> Which imo, makes you a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.
> 
> Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When judges abuse their power, to the detriment of the democratic system, nope. POinting out that they are the enemy of the people is completely reasonable.
> 
> That once, a long time ago, nazies made a similar claim, does not change that.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing authoritarian about me supporting the democratic process over judges that I have reason to believe are more beholding to the Political Elite then to their professional responsibilities.
> 
> 
> You have insulted me quite a bit. What you have NOT done is explain why the judge's ruling was right and proper.
> 
> Almost like you don't know or care....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brexit legal challenge: See full judgment that ruled MPs must vote on leaving EU
> 
> If you have the time you can read their 32 page ruling here. * The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must approve it. *
> Everybody knew it was advisory apart from the dumb slag who acts as our unelected PM.
> 
> My view is that , although it is advisory, it can only be overturned by another referendum.
> 
> But the terms of brexit are crucial. We need to find a way to preserve what will be left of our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you forget the word "not" from your statement?  "The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must NOT approve it."
Click to expand...

Parliament must find a way of dealing with it. You cant have a referendum and then ignore it. There should be a second referendum on the terms but in my heart I cannot see that happening.

People were lied to during the referendum and voted on the basis of those lies. If presented with the facts the result would be different. Its a fucking mess and sets the country back years.


----------



## anotherlife

Tommy Tainant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wanting to exit the EU is not being a fucking nazi, and that someone who claims otherwise is full of shit.
> 
> 
> I know that you, like lefties here, are willing to smear good people for partisan political gain.
> 
> 
> Which imo, makes you a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.
> 
> Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When judges abuse their power, to the detriment of the democratic system, nope. POinting out that they are the enemy of the people is completely reasonable.
> 
> That once, a long time ago, nazies made a similar claim, does not change that.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing authoritarian about me supporting the democratic process over judges that I have reason to believe are more beholding to the Political Elite then to their professional responsibilities.
> 
> 
> You have insulted me quite a bit. What you have NOT done is explain why the judge's ruling was right and proper.
> 
> Almost like you don't know or care....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brexit legal challenge: See full judgment that ruled MPs must vote on leaving EU
> 
> If you have the time you can read their 32 page ruling here. * The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must approve it. *
> Everybody knew it was advisory apart from the dumb slag who acts as our unelected PM.
> 
> My view is that , although it is advisory, it can only be overturned by another referendum.
> 
> But the terms of brexit are crucial. We need to find a way to preserve what will be left of our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you forget the word "not" from your statement?  "The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must NOT approve it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parliament must find a way of dealing with it. You cant have a referendum and then ignore it. There should be a second referendum on the terms but in my heart I cannot see that happening.
> 
> People were lied to during the referendum and voted on the basis of those lies. If presented with the facts the result would be different. Its a fucking mess and sets the country back years.
Click to expand...


This is why there should never be a referendum anywhere in any country, if you need more voters than one single school district.


----------



## Correll

anotherlife said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who wants to see the will of the people over ruled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the will of the people always what you program them to be?  A little like an old whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Program the people?
> 
> I'm not sure who you think that I am, but regardless, I have no control over the citizens of the United Kingdom.
> 
> 
> The people of the UK have the Right of Self Determination, and they have spoken.
> 
> 
> And now we get to see what type of people you lefties are, as you maneuver and rationalize and spin and stall, while looking for a way to ignore the democratic voice of the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then good for me, I have never been a proponent of democracy.  Also self determination is relative, because it always comes at a cost of taking away other people's self determinations.
> 
> Oh and before I forget, what does the "will of the people" mean?  Sounds like some slogan from the Ukraine war.  I think the will of the people means that if you own a plantation then you have a will about your country.  If you don't, then your will is whatever they tell you what your will should be before they give you food.
Click to expand...




So, if you do not believe in democracy, nor the Right of Self Determination, what political ideology do you believe in?

Who loses their Right of Self Determination, by the exercise of the Right of Self Determination of the people of the UK?

Will of the People is a common way of referring to the Principle that a government's legitimacy is based on the consent of the governed. That you are unaware of this is somewhat shocking. The previous competing theory was the Divine Right of Kings. Is THAT your political ideology?

Your plantation talk makes no sense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

anotherlife said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Describing judges as "enemies of the people" when they deliver an unfavourable judgement makes you a nazi.
> 
> Of course I understand that your authoritarian stance would make you struggle with that. Much as you have struggled to comprehend brexit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When judges abuse their power, to the detriment of the democratic system, nope. POinting out that they are the enemy of the people is completely reasonable.
> 
> That once, a long time ago, nazies made a similar claim, does not change that.
> 
> 
> THere is nothing authoritarian about me supporting the democratic process over judges that I have reason to believe are more beholding to the Political Elite then to their professional responsibilities.
> 
> 
> You have insulted me quite a bit. What you have NOT done is explain why the judge's ruling was right and proper.
> 
> Almost like you don't know or care....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brexit legal challenge: See full judgment that ruled MPs must vote on leaving EU
> 
> If you have the time you can read their 32 page ruling here. * The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must approve it. *
> Everybody knew it was advisory apart from the dumb slag who acts as our unelected PM.
> 
> My view is that , although it is advisory, it can only be overturned by another referendum.
> 
> But the terms of brexit are crucial. We need to find a way to preserve what will be left of our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you forget the word "not" from your statement?  "The main issue seems to be that the referendum was advisory and not binding. Therefore parliament  must NOT approve it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parliament must find a way of dealing with it. You cant have a referendum and then ignore it. There should be a second referendum on the terms but in my heart I cannot see that happening.
> 
> People were lied to during the referendum and voted on the basis of those lies. If presented with the facts the result would be different. Its a fucking mess and sets the country back years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why there should never be a referendum anywhere in any country, if you need more voters than one single school district.
Click to expand...

Its not a great tool for issues that are nuanced.


----------



## Eloy

The English have got themselves in a mess. It will be the legacy of the Tories that the removed England from Europe. The sooner they are out, the better it will be for the European Union. They were welcome to stay but now the tune must be _Adios Muchachos_.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nigel Farage Forced To Admit EU Referendum Not Legally Binding Under Current Law | Huffington Post

Even Farage admits the judges got it right.


----------



## anotherlife

Correll said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who wants to see the will of the people over ruled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't the will of the people always what you program them to be?  A little like an old whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Program the people?
> 
> I'm not sure who you think that I am, but regardless, I have no control over the citizens of the United Kingdom.
> 
> 
> The people of the UK have the Right of Self Determination, and they have spoken.
> 
> 
> And now we get to see what type of people you lefties are, as you maneuver and rationalize and spin and stall, while looking for a way to ignore the democratic voice of the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then good for me, I have never been a proponent of democracy.  Also self determination is relative, because it always comes at a cost of taking away other people's self determinations.
> 
> Oh and before I forget, what does the "will of the people" mean?  Sounds like some slogan from the Ukraine war.  I think the will of the people means that if you own a plantation then you have a will about your country.  If you don't, then your will is whatever they tell you what your will should be before they give you food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you do not believe in democracy, nor the Right of Self Determination, what political ideology do you believe in?
> 
> Who loses their Right of Self Determination, by the exercise of the Right of Self Determination of the people of the UK?
> 
> Will of the People is a common way of referring to the Principle that a government's legitimacy is based on the consent of the governed. That you are unaware of this is somewhat shocking. The previous competing theory was the Divine Right of Kings. Is THAT your political ideology?
> 
> Your plantation talk makes no sense.
Click to expand...


The plantation example is exactly to underpin that governments derive their power from the governed.  If you own nothing, all the government can do is to imprison you, that's not governing.   And this is exactly the problem with democracy and self determination.  They only make sense in terms of some collateral assets, like money. A "working class" or pay cheque to pay cheque "middle class" therefore are incompatible with the ideology of democracy and self determination.  If a region is overrun by individuals that own no assets, then the ideology of divine rights of kings is more practical.


----------



## HenryBHough

Brussels impatiently awaits the arrival of their new village idiot.

But Tainted Tommy tarries in Wales.......


----------



## montelatici

HenryBHooter, of the latter day Fascists, wants to trigger article 50, but doesn't know how.


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  I hope the parliament will put an end to this whole brexit nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So much for democracy.
Click to expand...







 Exactly, all project fear wants is to run the ship their way and sod the consequences. Leaving a note saying "spent all the money have fun" shows how much they care about the people.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
Click to expand...







 There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.

So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> HenryBHooter, of the latter day Fascists, wants to trigger article 50, but doesn't know how.









 And freddy boy  of the church of moron (failed ) does not have a clue as to what the EU has turned into so runs with the pack that bays loudest.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They killed an MP during the referendum and now they are setting up the judiciary.
> We live in worrying times.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
Click to expand...

51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
And so it goes on.
Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
> And so it goes on.
> Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .


Both Theresa May's appeal to the Supreme Court and the Farage march are grandstanding. The Brexiteers have no case and Farage, trying to keep in the limelight, has jumped the Trump sinking ship.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
> And so it goes on.
> Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .
> 
> 
> 
> Both Theresa May's appeal to the Supreme Court and the Farage march are grandstanding. The Brexiteers have no case and Farage, trying to keep in the limelight, has jumped the Trump sinking ship.
Click to expand...

Mrs May has a dismal record in the courts having been beaten up on many occasions. The noise is that the appeal will be a token attempt and will be followed up by a bill that will be debated by parliament. Why they didnt start this process in July is a matter of some conjecture.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
Click to expand...






 And if the vote goes against the first then a 3rd, then a 4th and on and on until it becomes a mockery and the EU throws us out. If your lot could not be bothered to get up and vote then why should they be given a second or third chance. Same with Scotland they had their vote and said that it would be legally binding, now they want more bites of the cherry and more chances at Englands money.   Time for each nation to take a vote on their own and see what the results are, they vote on two possibilities at the same time 

 Leave the union and stay in the EU or stay in the union and leave the EU. The second the results are known is the day parliament is dissolved and each nation holds a national election and the money stops flowing. A clean break with each nation having to exist on its own coffers until the tax revenues start rolling in.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
> And so it goes on.
> Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .









 Isn't this what your neo nazis and neo marxists do when the laws go against them, but now others are making a peaceful protest it is wrong. So what do you do but invoke godswins law once again as you have no other ammunition to fire. I didnt see you complaining about the muslim lord when he threatened to have 700,000 armed extremists invade and take control of the house's of Parliament


----------



## Phoenall

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
> And so it goes on.
> Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .
> 
> 
> 
> Both Theresa May's appeal to the Supreme Court and the Farage march are grandstanding. The Brexiteers have no case and Farage, trying to keep in the limelight, has jumped the Trump sinking ship.
Click to expand...






And when the case is proven in Brexit's favour what will you say then. You have enough problems understanding your own nations laws, so what chance do you stand with the UK's. You forget that the last court in the UK happens to be the current government, and after that it is the EU court of Justice


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the parliament needs to vote on brexit first.  I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
Click to expand...



Keep having votes until you get a result you like.


And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brexits want to cut parliament out of the process and give the PM sole discretion. The court has told them that they cant hence the squealing of pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
Click to expand...

51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision. 
It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
Click to expand...





Oh?  You going to go around and break some heads to make them change to your POV?


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
> And so it goes on.
> Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this what your neo nazis and neo marxists do when the laws go against them, but now others are making a peaceful protest it is wrong. So what do you do but invoke godswins law once again as you have no other ammunition to fire. I didnt see you complaining about the muslim lord when he threatened to have 700,000 armed extremists invade and take control of the house's of Parliament
Click to expand...

Exactly, neo-Nazis support Brexit:

Europe's far-right unite in praise for UK's Brexit vote

British Neo-Nazis are on the March (and Fox News is eager to help)

This Brexit group targeted National Front supporters for votes on Facebook

Plus you're probably a neo-Nazi yourself Phoenall, why are you cutting yourself down and calling yourself a libtard?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
Click to expand...



What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?


What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?

What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?

What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The Brexit campaign may be prosecuted for lying to voters

The shit gets piled higher.

If only they had been truthful........................


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?
> 
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?
Click to expand...

I think that 2/3 is a reasonable amount. A clear majority.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Brexit campaign may be prosecuted for lying to voters
> 
> The shit gets piled higher.
> 
> If only they had been truthful........................





Wow. So, the political movement that challenges the political elite is being investigated with an eye to using the power of the state to shut them down and arrest them for their political activities and you celebrate that.


And you have the lack of self awareness to accuse your enemies of being nazis?

LOL!!!

Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> 
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?
> 
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that 2/3 is a reasonable amount. A clear majority.
Click to expand...



And when exactly did 2/3s of the UK vote for EU membership?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit campaign may be prosecuted for lying to voters
> 
> The shit gets piled higher.
> 
> If only they had been truthful........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. So, the political movement that challenges the political elite is being investigated with an eye to using the power of the state to shut them down and arrest them for their political activities and you celebrate that.
> 
> 
> And you have the lack of self awareness to accuse your enemies of being nazis?
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.
Click to expand...

They lied, there should be some come backs on that. i doubt that there will be but it does no harm to lay down a marker.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ryanair had laid on dozens of extra flights twixt Cardiff and Brussels in anticipation of hordes of failed "remainers" upping sticks in their blind panic.  But all three decided they couldn't afford it so are cowering with their phablets under their wee little beds and wetting themselves in between wankings instead.  It seems to give them as much pleasure as an "escape" to EUtopia might....

Ah well....Ryanair deserves a loss now and again.


----------



## montelatici

*New Ryanair planes 'to be based outside of UK due to Brexit'*

*New Ryanair planes 'to be based outside of UK due to Brexit'*


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The referendum passed with a majority of the people voting for it.
> 
> 
> What justification are the judges using to over rule The Right of Self Government by the UK people?
> 
> And being upset that a Judge is standing in the way of the Democratically expressed Will of the People is completely valid and just.
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
Click to expand...








 If it was the other way round you would be shouting from the rooftops that you won. The margin is irrelevant as it is the fact the majority voted against staying in the EU. YOU LOST GET OVER IT AND STOP CRYING LIKE A BABY


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage to march on Supreme Court alongside 100,000 others as Brexit appeal starts
> And so it goes on.
> Naked intimidation of the judiciary by modern day stormtroopers. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this what your neo nazis and neo marxists do when the laws go against them, but now others are making a peaceful protest it is wrong. So what do you do but invoke godswins law once again as you have no other ammunition to fire. I didnt see you complaining about the muslim lord when he threatened to have 700,000 armed extremists invade and take control of the house's of Parliament
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, neo-Nazis support Brexit:
> 
> Europe's far-right unite in praise for UK's Brexit vote
> 
> British Neo-Nazis are on the March (and Fox News is eager to help)
> 
> This Brexit group targeted National Front supporters for votes on Facebook
> 
> Plus you're probably a neo-Nazi yourself Phoenall, why are you cutting yourself down and calling yourself a libtard?
Click to expand...








 Because I am not. I see what the EU is doing better than most people and I dont like watching people who have worked hard all their lives being shit on by the likes of you.  Forced into paying extra taxes on our heating and cooking so that France and Germany can enjoy cheaper bills. Forced into taking in millions of unemployable Europeans and pay them welfare while seeing our own refused it. Forced into treating people for free in our already overburdened NHS that is on the point of going bust. Forced into accepting unethical and illegal practises because that is how it is done in Europe. Forced to buy tasteless food because the crops grow better in Europe and give better yields


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> The Brexit campaign may be prosecuted for lying to voters
> 
> The shit gets piled higher.
> 
> If only they had been truthful........................








 The evidence has shown that project fear are the ones who have consistently LIED to force the people into staying in the EU, all because the rich fat cats knew leaving would cut their profits and make it harder to move to Europe. That is the power behind behind  the remain camp, those who have holiday homes in Europe and dont want to pay for a visa every other month when they flit out .


 You have a 100% record of LYING on Brexit, and still you try it on


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> 
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?
> 
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that 2/3 is a reasonable amount. A clear majority.
Click to expand...





 Just as clear as 1% which is again a clear majority.

 If 2/3rds is required then it is not a democratic vote is it , but a neo marxist rigged vote


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> *New Ryanair planes 'to be based outside of UK due to Brexit'*
> 
> *New Ryanair planes 'to be based outside of UK due to Brexit'*








 Then they wont attract the bonuses given to UK companies that stay and weather the storm will they. That will give them something else to whinge about as they put up prices and sack more people


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?
> 
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that 2/3 is a reasonable amount. A clear majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when exactly did 2/3s of the UK vote for EU membership?
Click to expand...







 They didnt even get that in 1975, when the first referendum was held, so can we claim that was faked as well and this latest is the re-run of that vote ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?
> 
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that 2/3 is a reasonable amount. A clear majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as clear as 1% which is again a clear majority.
> 
> If 2/3rds is required then it is not a democratic vote is it , but a neo marxist rigged vote
Click to expand...

Lol............you are so fucking stupid.

These arent my words. Someone called Farage stated this back in June. Is he a neo marxist you thick fucker ?

Nigel Farage: Ukip leader warns of second EU referendum if UK narrowly rejects Brexit


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its patently obvious that you dont have any understanding of the situation.
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> There was a small majority for brexit.
> 
> Brexit is triggered by invoking Article 50.
> 
> The government had stated that they would do this by March 2017.
> 
> Primarily because they needed this time to decide what terms they would seek.
> 
> The court has now said that parliament must have a say in the terms as it is not lawful for the government to go it alone.
> 
> We all had a vote on brexit but not one of the terms was voted on by the people.
> 
> Our representatives now have the chance to debate and decide this.
> 
> It is a complicated issue and I am not shocked that a thick fucker like you is struggling with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a MAJORITY, meaning that your side could not muster enough votes and so lost. If the majority was 1 it would still be the will of the people. You cant have a do over or best of 3 because you lost a fair vote, the result stands and it was a remit to the government to start the process of leaving the EU. Just because you will lose personally by leaving the EU are not sufficient grounds to scrap the vote and stay. The fact is we in Britain were being suffocated by EU rules and laws that meant we could not control our borders or our welfare, leaving us in debt and struggling to cope. Watching as our heavy industry was decimated and the lucrative orders going to mainland Europe.
> 
> So complicated that project fear cant see that they are clamouring for total control by faceless unelected eurocrats in Brussels telling them when they can breathe, eat, go to the toilet and procreate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 is not a ringing endorsement and a second referendum should be called at some point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was the other way round you would be shouting from the rooftops that you won. The margin is irrelevant as it is the fact the majority voted against staying in the EU. YOU LOST GET OVER IT AND STOP CRYING LIKE A BABY
Click to expand...


No, because a 1 % majority is not a majority.  It is only noise.  Or rather a con.  But this con was used many times before, including drawing the present map of Europe.  Brexit is no more fair than the Polish border near Kaliningrad.  Hehehe.  But a brexiters will never comprehend this.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep having votes until you get a result you like.
> 
> 
> And no matter how thin the margin is on that vote, that's the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> 51.9 / 48.1 is not a decisive mandate for such a huge decision.
> It isnt finished, in fact it is far from finished business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage would make it finished business? And does that work both ways?
> 
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted to ENTER the EU?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR large scale muslim immigration?
> 
> What percentage of UK citizens voted FOR, political correctness so strong that it actively protected mass child rapists rather than risk giving "ammo" to the bnp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that 2/3 is a reasonable amount. A clear majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as clear as 1% which is again a clear majority.
> 
> If 2/3rds is required then it is not a democratic vote is it , but a neo marxist rigged vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol............you are so fucking stupid.
> 
> These arent my words. Someone called Farage stated this back in June. Is he a neo marxist you thick fucker ?
> 
> Nigel Farage: Ukip leader warns of second EU referendum if UK narrowly rejects Brexit
Click to expand...







 Yiu are the one pushing it now because the vote went against your owners will


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brexit campaign may be prosecuted for lying to voters
> 
> The shit gets piled higher.
> 
> If only they had been truthful........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. So, the political movement that challenges the political elite is being investigated with an eye to using the power of the state to shut them down and arrest them for their political activities and you celebrate that.
> 
> 
> And you have the lack of self awareness to accuse your enemies of being nazis?
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lied, there should be some come backs on that. i doubt that there will be but it does no harm to lay down a marker.
Click to expand...



YOu don't care about lying. If lying was what it took for your side to win, you would do it in a heart beat.

You just want to see your opponents silenced, and you don't care how it is done.


All the while smearing THEM as nazis.


Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.


----------



## montelatici

Fascists like you are very self aware, I take it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

montelatici said:


> Fascists like you are very self aware, I take it.


It looks like all our leading nazi groups are supporting the march of shame.

BNP And EDL Among Far-Right Groups To March With Nigel Farage On Supreme Court | Huffington Post

I hope that there are no "pakis" or "darkies" in the area They will feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists like you are very self aware, I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like all our leading nazi groups are supporting the march of shame.
> 
> BNP And EDL Among Far-Right Groups To March With Nigel Farage On Supreme Court | Huffington Post
> 
> I hope that there are no "pakis" or "darkies" in the area They will feel very uncomfortable.
Click to expand...







 So hardly anyone from the far right will be there then


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists like you are very self aware, I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like all our leading nazi groups are supporting the march of shame.
> 
> BNP And EDL Among Far-Right Groups To March With Nigel Farage On Supreme Court | Huffington Post
> 
> I hope that there are no "pakis" or "darkies" in the area They will feel very uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hardly anyone from the far right will be there then
Click to expand...

Will you be coming out of your bunker for this one ? All your mates will be there.


----------



## HenryBHough

Looking like Ireland might be next to  go the BREXIT route as the nation files suit against the EU for messing with its sovereign rights on taxation.  Those unelected bureaucrats in Brussels never learn - which is why you'll seem so natural when you migrate there, Tainted Tommy....


----------



## anotherlife

HenryBHough said:


> Looking like Ireland might be next to  go the BREXIT route as the nation files suit against the EU for messing with its sovereign rights on taxation.  Those unelected bureaucrats in Brussels never learn - which is why you'll seem so natural when you migrate there, Tainted Tommy....


Losers of failed decisions usually wish that others make the same mistake.  But the Irish won't and usually no others do.  Hehehe.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists like you are very self aware, I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like all our leading nazi groups are supporting the march of shame.
> 
> BNP And EDL Among Far-Right Groups To March With Nigel Farage On Supreme Court | Huffington Post
> 
> I hope that there are no "pakis" or "darkies" in the area They will feel very uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hardly anyone from the far right will be there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be coming out of your bunker for this one ? All your mates will be there.
Click to expand...











More in your line seeing as both groups are infiltrated by you neo marxists, I wonder how project fear will rally the rent-a-mob to attack live on camera


----------



## montelatici

Yes, the stupids think that other states have a populace as stupid as their own.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.



This is what many don't understand, we've seen all this before and it is too dangerous to the democracy to allow it. But as in every other country there is a large enough minority that can be scared into believing and asking for anything. The P.O.Shit trump appeal to emotion. The bad part is the people he's fooling don't know they are being fooled. 'Twas always thus and always thus shall be.


----------



## MaryL

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.


Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.


----------



## anotherlife

IsaacNewton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what many don't understand, we've seen all this before and it is too dangerous to the democracy to allow it. But as in every other country there is a large enough minority that can be scared into believing and asking for anything. The P.O.Shit trump appeal to emotion. The bad part is the people he's fooling don't know they are being fooled. 'Twas always thus and always thus shall be.
Click to expand...


More danger to democracy is to build a country's long term future on a momentary flick of a 1 % noise, such as this referendum.  Whalen stupidity is this high all the way up to the organizers, then a parliamentary inertia is a necessity.


----------



## montelatici

You stupid little piece of shit.  You don't get it at all.  Trump has emboldened every racist in the U.S. The Ku Klux Klan feels it is ok to schedule marches.
University of Pennsylvania black students have been added en masse to ‘lynching’ GroupMe chats.  You are a little punk with no f_cking idea.  You are the scary fascist sociopath.


----------



## anotherlife

MaryL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.
Click to expand...


And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?


----------



## anotherlife

montelatici said:


> You stupid little piece of shit.  You don't get it at all.  Trump has emboldened every racist in the U.S. The Ku Klux Klan feels it is ok to schedule marches.
> University of Pennsylvania black students have been added en masse to ‘lynching’ GroupMe chats.  You are a little punk with no f_cking idea.  You are the scary fascist sociopath.



I am not the brexiter and trumper here.  Hehe.  Or do you mean the other punks?


----------



## MaryL

The connection between the Brexit and the Trump election? Proving just how god damned ignorant and self righteous  a few liberals and their lapdog media cronies can be. Liberals are so full of themselves  and dogmatic group- think, why not all follow  each other off a cliff like so many lemmings?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Yes, the stupids think that other states have a populace as stupid as their own.









So that's your problem, you are one of the stupids


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?
Click to expand...








 It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.

 Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are


----------



## Phoenall

MaryL said:


> The connection between the Brexit and the Trump election? Proving just how god damned ignorant and self righteous  a few liberals and their lapdog media cronies can be. Liberals are so full of themselves  and dogmatic group- think, why not all follow  each other off a cliff like so many lemmings?










 Who was it that started the riots over the result of the elections. Why it was the neo marxists and neo nazi's that lost and cant stand being beaten. That is what tells the real story here, that the left are having to resort to violence and intimidation to win votes now, and make the claims it is the other side doing it all


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.
> 
> Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are
Click to expand...

Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.
> 
> Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.
Click to expand...







 They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I was just wondering how Tommy's little moustache is coming along.

 It is so distinctive.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.
> 
> Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews
Click to expand...


It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, anyone that dosen't share YOUR dogmatic viewpoint is always compared to a NAZI. What bothers  me about liberals is they are so scatterbrained, neurotic, intolerant  and  hateful that  they themselves are becoming crypto Nazis.  Liberals have become  hypocritical anal retentive control freaks , they scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.
> 
> Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.
Click to expand...








 Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is so unacceptable about being called a Nazi?  Nazi means national socialist, same as all these brexiters and other European nationalists everywhere today.  Or are you afraid that you will be made to disappear for not always agreeing with everything that a Judeo communist tells you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.
> 
> Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration
Click to expand...


As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not Brexit that is nazi, it is the project fear scum that want to wipe out the Jews and disabled that cost them money. It is project fear that wants to have all the slaves working for them so they can get richer. It is project fear that wants to be part of the new 4th Riech under neo marxism .  And here we have the typical nazi denying that they are the communists and are the salvation of mankind, when in reality they are the scum of the earth that only wants those who follow the nazi dogma to live, the rest will be worked to death in the slave factories until there is no one left to do the work.
> 
> Read Orwell's Animal Farm and see which pig you are
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.
Click to expand...








 Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.

 So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.



 The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, excellent words.  They teach well in Hebrew schools, looks like.  Now here is the question then, how do you defend yourself from those omnipotent and all-infiltrating Judeo communists that you are flaming at here?  Do you think that in these newly arranged hierarchy of statehoods, your self isolated one will be any different?  There is such a problem as environmental factor, and I don't mean the greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.
> 
> So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.
Click to expand...


The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.

  It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.

 And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only exist in your fantasy world as in reality the communists are the new nazi's that think they are omnipotent and all infiltrating. Not a Jew in sight is there, but plenty of neo nazi's, neo marxists and islamofascists. In the whole world there are bu 12 million Jews so how can these rule the world, own the banks, own the USA, own the media and apparently now own brexit.  Look closely at Europe and see the rulers there, they are the neo marxists pandering to islamonazi's, the US is the same neo marxists like obama pandering to islamonazi terrorists.  And suckers like you are conned every day by them into blaming the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.
> 
> So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.
> 
> And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.
Click to expand...







No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.

It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.

 HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how those Jews that control power have not changed the tunes of their lies for like 60+ years.  Britain is not the first nor the last country to go under by those pretentious traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.
> 
> So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.
> 
> And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.
> 
> It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.
> 
> HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE
Click to expand...

So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jews are these then as I cant find any. I can find plenty of left wing extremists that have not changed since the 1900's. The same scum that nearly took Britain down in 2010 when they left the nation destitute after wasting all the money on uncontrolled immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.
> 
> So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.
> 
> And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.
> 
> It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.
> 
> HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.
Click to expand...





WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> As in 1900 as well as today, certain Jew powers control all the variations of the leftist movements, and since ww1 all movements that include a state apparatus, both in the former Soviet Union and the west.  Dostoevski was right, no matter how you want to ban that classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.
> 
> So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.
> 
> And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.
> 
> It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.
> 
> HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.
Click to expand...

Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would they be racial Jews that you deny exist ?     Unless it suits your purpose of course, then they exist for that small moment in time.
> 
> So easy to catch you neo nazi's out when you use double standards to impress your fellow looney lefties. So who are these Jews that rule the world, and why havent the rest of the world taken them out. Why the UK alone outnumbers the Jews by 10 to 1, out nukes them 100 to 1 and out weapons them by 50 to 1. So we could deal them a blow that would wipe them out before breakfast. It seems that you are just war mongers that want the rest of the world to fight your battles for you because you are a pack of cowards that lost your strength when you lost WW2 and your allies turned on you.
> 
> 
> 
> The nasty Jews only exist in your fantasy world that is no doubt substance induced, or on the hate sites you requent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.
> 
> And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.
> 
> It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.
> 
> HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...
Click to expand...









 When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al 

 YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.



 For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The type of propaganda that your post represents could be classified as projection, but it is also possible or even more likely that it is engineered.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are racial Jews or non racial Jews.  They are the Jews that are not just playing the role of being collaterals of the power Jews.   Also, there is no reliable way to tell how many Jews are on earth, because most of them misrepresent themselves by using the majority identity of their host nations.
> 
> And are you surprised that the war in Europe can never stop, ever since the Jews took it over with ww1?  If they wanted to stop European wars, then they would not write these peace dictates that they always write.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.
> 
> It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.
> 
> HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain
Click to expand...


So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No propaganda as the evidence is there for all to see, you can try and have it wiped of the internet and fail as it is just reposted and spread again.
> 
> It does matter because it shows that you are prepared to change ship midstream to suit your purpose. You scream that there are no racial Jews and then say that racial Jews are the ones out to rule the world. There are no such things as power Jews, they are figments of your imagination forced into your brain by the neo marxist's.
> 
> HOW CAN 6 MILLION JEWS TAKE OVER 1 BILLION PEOPLE WITHOUT THEM KNOWING AND CALLING A HALT TO IT. COULD IT BE THAT YOUR LIES ARE SEEN THROUGH AND THE REAL WORLD IS NOT AS YOU SAY. I HAVE LOOKED  FOR THE TIME/CLONE MACHINE FINGERPRINTS AND CANT FINS ANY AS THAT IS THE ONLY WAY 6 MILLION JEWS COULD RULE EUROPE. THE FIRST SIGN WOULD BE THE COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM SO THAT THE JEWS COULD THEN OWN THE M.E. NOT ONE MORE ROCKET WOULD BE FIRED FROM GAZA, NOT ONE MORE JEW WOULD BE ATTACKED IN JERUSALEM AND THE AL AQSA MOSQUE WOULD BE HARDCORE FOR THE NEW TEMPLE
> 
> 
> 
> So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...
Click to expand...








 NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own



 EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have avoided and side stepped my question.  This proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE
Click to expand...


One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG I gave an answer, just not the answer you wanted to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.
Click to expand...







 DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then let me illustrate the problem.  Fore example, let's take a few countries that Britain and France took off the map, such as Venice, Moravia, Transylvania, Routhenia, Upper Hungary,  East Pomerania, Sillesia, ...  Why would any Englishman  or a Frenchman care about such remote and small pieces of land?  The Jews on the other hand ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?
Click to expand...


Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen, and how was Venice which is still there taken of the map. The other were not countries at all but places that were absorbed by other place to become such as Yugoslavia et al
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THESE CLAIMS TILL THE SUN GOES COLD IT WILL NOT MAKE THEM TRUE UNTIL YOU PRODUCE EVIDENCE FROM A NON PARTISAN UNBIASED SOURCE.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record Venice is and was always a part of Italy, it was never a country. Transylvania was an area never a country ( like palestine ) Upper Hungary speaks for itself and was an Ottoman state. You really need to stop frequenting the hate sites as they are rotting your brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
Click to expand...






WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you see my point now do you?  None of the European countries were a country, until Britain and France decided to invent country borders on them.  And worse, now they invent language laws on them.  You call it being absorbed by some state or another, but that is just semantics.  So the question still stands, why would an Englishman or a Frenchman do this?  Of course they wouldn't, unless they are something else, such as puppets of the ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
Click to expand...


Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.  

Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.  

You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one. 

Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO as there were countries in Europe before the time you say there were, and as I stated they were parts of nations/countries and not nations/countries in their own right. It is you that invents states and languages based on russian poems, and fails to produce any evidence. You are doing the same thing here, no links to unbiased non partisan sources, just your own words that dont stand up on their own
> 
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE     EVIDENCE      EVIDENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
Click to expand...









 You still dont get it do you.


 IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.


STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL


----------



## LuckyDuck

Tommy Tainant said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.


Heaven forbid that the British should be allowed self determination, actual borders and be able to control who enters their nation.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

LuckyDuck said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven forbid that the British should be allowed self determination, actual borders and be able to control who enters their nation.
Click to expand...

Heaven forbid that the prime minister should assume dictatorial powers.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lack of understanding of the due process and a determination to see their way prevail. At whatever cost.
> 
> It didnt start with gas chambers.
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven forbid that the British should be allowed self determination, actual borders and be able to control who enters their nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaven forbid that the prime minister should assume dictatorial powers.
Click to expand...








 Like Sturgeon is trying to do, or how about your ex leaders from Kinnock on over. All neo marxist scum that wanted to "dissappear " those that stood against them and spoke out. Any wonder that the people spoke out and kicked them into touch


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the interesting aspects of history is not that it repeats itself upon its winners rewriting its evidence, but that the winners think that they can prevent this by more murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
Click to expand...

It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?

So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?

And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEFLECTION because you cant produce the evidence to support your false claims. Always the same with the neo marxists/neo nazi's when asked to provide the evidence of their claims, what next exerts from the Protocols or post mid 20C writtings about khazaria ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
Click to expand...





No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews. 

 No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.

Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
Click to expand...


Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.
Click to expand...







 Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders
Click to expand...


Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe.  You know this because you are Jewish, but it may be interesting to state, and was discussed at this forum before too, that the ones in power have the standard tool of forcing you to make things unthinkable.  But like every aggression, this won't work on everyone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot, did I call for the destruction of the Jews? No, but you insinuated because you are a piece of shit neo-Nazi who has been re-programmed to become a Zionist.

2000 years of brainwashing? You claimed to be a Christian yourself.

Plus you don't even know how to count, I'll post the early history of Christianity, so you'll see it has nothing to do with massacring Jews (read in particular up to year 313 AD):

Christianity - Wikipedia


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?
Click to expand...








So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.

How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as I am not Jewish but Christian. As for the ones in power anyone with half a brain can see that they are the islamonazi's and the neo marxists, and they have brainwashed you into thinking that it is the Jews. As I said if the Jews had that much power they would have destroyed the muslims by now and taken control of the arab states oil and Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot, did I call for the destruction of the Jews? No, but you insinuated because you are a piece of shit neo-Nazi who has been re-programmed to become a Zionist.
> 
> 2000 years of brainwashing? You claimed to be a Christian yourself.
> 
> Plus you don't even know how to count, I'll post the early history of Christianity, so you'll see it has nothing to do with massacring Jews (read in particular up to year 313 AD):
> 
> Christianity - Wikipedia
Click to expand...







 Where did I say that, or is this just deflection because you have been outed. And you are the neo nazi, or as you now prefer neo marxist.

And have thrown of the 2000 years of brainwashing and taken up the true philosophy of the teachings

Do so and dont forget the origins when they Roman Catholics claimed the Jews killed god and so must all die. A dogma that stayed with the Catholic church until just recently, yet is still taught in Catholic schools by repressed nuns and priests


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't want to destroy Islam, they don't even want to level the Dome to rebuild their temple.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too says that she is not a Jew but a Christian.
> 
> You don't have a Christian terminology but a Jewish one.
> 
> Marxist or not, if you talk to the parents of east Europeans here, you will find that they all have experiences how Jews kept warning them at school what to think and what not to think or they will get the consequences of "anti semitism" in the gulag.  Or how the Soviet installed leaders of the soviet satellite states prided themselves that they were Jews before or instead of the people of those countries.  You need to wake up, it is not the people who jump in the face of the Jews but the Jews jump in your face.  With that said though, most Jews are just ordinary people, not like the above, and the power Jews make collaterals out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot, did I call for the destruction of the Jews? No, but you insinuated because you are a piece of shit neo-Nazi who has been re-programmed to become a Zionist.
> 
> 2000 years of brainwashing? You claimed to be a Christian yourself.
> 
> Plus you don't even know how to count, I'll post the early history of Christianity, so you'll see it has nothing to do with massacring Jews (read in particular up to year 313 AD):
> 
> Christianity - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, or is this just deflection because you have been outed. And you are the neo nazi, or as you now prefer neo marxist.
> 
> And have thrown of the 2000 years of brainwashing and taken up the true philosophy of the teachings
> 
> Do so and dont forget the origins when they Roman Catholics claimed the Jews killed god and so must all die. A dogma that stayed with the Catholic church until just recently, yet is still taught in Catholic schools by repressed nuns and priests
Click to expand...

Broken robot malfunction, and why do you assume I'm Catholic?

Yeah, Catholics have done some horrible stuff throughout history, which doesn't mean all present Catholics agree with it.

Catholics still have lots of problems, I'm tending to like Pope Francis though, what do you think of him?

And besides that, which isn't really part of the discussion, you didn't read the historical part, especially the part about Christianity being a Jewish cult, as well as the part that they were condemned by the Roman authorities.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still dont get it do you.
> 
> 
> IF THE JEWS WERE ALL POWERFUL AS YOU CLAIM THEY WOULD NOT BE GETTING KILLED AS THEY ARE. ONE JEW KILLED IS A CATASTROPHE DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBERS LEFT, ONE MUSLIM KILLED IS JUST ANOTHER DEAD MUSLIM.
> 
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR YOUR EVIDENCE OF THESE SO CALLED POWER JEWS, THE SAME WAS TROTTED OUT IN 1930'S GERMANY AND THEY DEFLECTED JUST AS YOU ARE. I WAS FURTHER UP THE LADDER THAN YOU ARE SO KNOW ALL THE DIRTY LITTLE LIES THE NEO MARXISTS SPREAD, NOW I HAVE MORE SENSE. ONLY A COMPLETE IMBECILE WOULD BELIEVE THAT 100 JEWS CAN RULE THE WORLD WITHOUT ANYONE KNOWING, AND IT IS LIFTED STRAIGHT FROM THE HATE SITES THAT NEED TO GET SOME NEW MATERIAL
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot, did I call for the destruction of the Jews? No, but you insinuated because you are a piece of shit neo-Nazi who has been re-programmed to become a Zionist.
> 
> 2000 years of brainwashing? You claimed to be a Christian yourself.
> 
> Plus you don't even know how to count, I'll post the early history of Christianity, so you'll see it has nothing to do with massacring Jews (read in particular up to year 313 AD):
> 
> Christianity - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, or is this just deflection because you have been outed. And you are the neo nazi, or as you now prefer neo marxist.
> 
> And have thrown of the 2000 years of brainwashing and taken up the true philosophy of the teachings
> 
> Do so and dont forget the origins when they Roman Catholics claimed the Jews killed god and so must all die. A dogma that stayed with the Catholic church until just recently, yet is still taught in Catholic schools by repressed nuns and priests
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broken robot malfunction, and why do you assume I'm Catholic?
> 
> Yeah, Catholics have done some horrible stuff throughout history, which doesn't mean all present Catholics agree with it.
> 
> Catholics still have lots of problems, I'm tending to like Pope Francis though, what do you think of him?
> 
> And besides that, which isn't really part of the discussion, you didn't read the historical part, especially the part about Christianity being a Jewish cult, as well as the part that they were condemned by the Roman authorities.
Click to expand...



Again where did I say that, why are you jumping to conclusions.

Actually it does or they would have rebelled and left the Catholic church, you know like the Protestants did 

Like all popes he follows the dictat of the previous popes and only allowed to change little bits of the churches doctrine

Because it wasnt, and that is where you fall down. It was never a Jewish cult because if it was the Jews would have been the predominat religion in the M.E. for the last 2000 years. It was invented by Roman invaders based on the teachings of a Jewish Rabbi and his handful of followers. This they mixed with aspects of their existing pantheon on gods and gave one supreme all the powers. 

The person they used was a Pharisee Jew that went against the mainstream Jewish sect of the time and so caused problems for the Roman invaders. This led to his crucifixion  and subsequent spiriting away to Massada were he lived out his life fighting the Roman invaders. 


Account based on most modern archeological findings that the Catholic church has been trying to squash and nullify


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious to read your caps lock meltdown, but besides that, you are saying Jews are more equal than Muslims, and their lives are more valuable?
> 
> So then it's also o.k. to kill Christians, because there are a lot of them, right?
> 
> And then I also don't see you crying about people who speak Celtic languages getting slaughtered, or various natives peoples, and there are lot fewer of them than Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.
> 
> How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.
Click to expand...


So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.  

So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> Because it wasnt, and that is where you fall down. It was never a Jewish cult because if it was the Jews would have been the predominat religion in the M.E. for the last 2000 years. It was invented by Roman invaders based on the teachings of a Jewish Rabbi and his handful of followers. This they mixed with aspects of their existing pantheon on gods and gave one supreme all the powers.


Thank you for making up history.

If what you say is true, then Judaism should have been the predominant religion in the Middle East.

And besides that, if Christianity was a Roman invention as you claim, can you explain why parts of the Bible were written in Greek? And none in Latin except for later translations?


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I say the Jews are no LESS equal than the muslims and that whatever laws apply to the muslims must apply to the Jews in equal measure. Unlike you that has had 2000 years of brainwashing to set your mind on a course of destruction for the Jews.
> 
> No it would not be o.k. to kill Christians because there are a lot of, just as it would not be o.k, to kill jews because there are so few of them.
> 
> Why should I as I belong to an even smaller group that everyone wants to kill because they dont like the truth. And that is the problem they dont want to see the truth unfurl about themselves so kill those likely to spill the beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.
> 
> How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.
> 
> So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?
Click to expand...







 Any side that is used for political gain of course.

 See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.

Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white

And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?



 Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasnt, and that is where you fall down. It was never a Jewish cult because if it was the Jews would have been the predominat religion in the M.E. for the last 2000 years. It was invented by Roman invaders based on the teachings of a Jewish Rabbi and his handful of followers. This they mixed with aspects of their existing pantheon on gods and gave one supreme all the powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for making up history.
> 
> If what you say is true, then Judaism should have been the predominant religion in the Middle East.
> 
> And besides that, if Christianity was a Roman invention as you claim, can you explain why parts of the Bible were written in Greek? And none in Latin except for later translations?
Click to expand...







 What history did I make up, it is detailed in Roman and Greek chronicles of that time.

 Very simple the Greeks were the scribes of that time, and Greek was the language of the intelligent. It was only when the Roman's returned to Rome in 4C was Latin used as the language of the new religion bringing it to the masses. It was the universal language of that era, and Greek was the language of education, much as today English is the universal language and latin the language of education


----------



## xyz

O.k., so you think Christianity is horrible, and belongs to the Romans, so you are a Christian yourself because you like contradictions.

I don't think you've heard of the Orthodox branch of Christianity. That doesn't mean you'll believe it exists, you'll probably deny that it does.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> O.k., so you think Christianity is horrible, and belongs to the Romans, so you are a Christian yourself because you like contradictions.
> 
> I don't think you've heard of the Orthodox branch of Christianity. That doesn't mean you'll believe it exists, you'll probably deny that it does.








 Which branch of Orthodox Christianity is that then as Greek Orthodox is Roman Catholic in essence ................


 I dont think you look anywhere else but the hate sites for your evidence and so ignore the truth most of the time.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small groups, like yours, the Jews, although it is not that small, usually realize pretty quickly, that they must manipulate the apparatus of totalitarian governments, if they want to stay afloat.  So the real war is about the control of bureaucracy, not some refugee camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.
> 
> How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.
> 
> So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any side that is used for political gain of course.
> 
> See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.
> 
> Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white
> 
> And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again
Click to expand...


No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create. 

So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at? 

By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another moron that thinks I am a Jew, even though I have stated often enough that I am English and a Christian. I deplore and detest all forms of extremist religious ideologies from N.K. to IS and neo marxism  and would like to see them eradicated.  Yes as the way to control the refugee camps is through bureaucracy as then you control the leaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.
> 
> How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.
> 
> So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any side that is used for political gain of course.
> 
> See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.
> 
> Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white
> 
> And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create.
> 
> So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at?
> 
> By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.
Click to expand...







 Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.

The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.

All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.


Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
Justice4Poland


I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is interesting, because all those guys and girls that are shooting back at Isis have already said that it is the popular ground support that makes Isis that big.  And the same is true with the European socialists too.  So, then your point can be questioned with this.  Do you have to kill the popular support to stop these extremists?  I think the answer may be a yes, but that means war crime.  Some dilemma, what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.
> 
> How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.
> 
> So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any side that is used for political gain of course.
> 
> See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.
> 
> Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white
> 
> And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create.
> 
> So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at?
> 
> By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.
> 
> The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.
> 
> All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.
Click to expand...


I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that. 

Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged. 

The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.

Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide. 

This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.

So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime. 

So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?

The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage. 

If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland


It looks like a shit pro-Trumputin site. I'm surprised you don't like it.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no comment on you getting it wrong and showing that you are a very poor judge of people.
> 
> How is shooting back at those trying to kill you a war crime, this sounds like team palestine justifying the terrorism of the arab muslims by condemning the response by Israel. No dilemma when looked at with an open mind, any support shown to terrorists is a terrorist act in itself and as such means the culprit is liable to be shot. Apply it equally across the board and you start to understand that taking the wrong side leads to massive problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.
> 
> So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any side that is used for political gain of course.
> 
> See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.
> 
> Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white
> 
> And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create.
> 
> So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at?
> 
> By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.
> 
> The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.
> 
> All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that.
> 
> Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged.
> 
> The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.
> 
> Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide.
> 
> This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.
> 
> So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime.
> 
> So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?
> 
> The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage.
> 
> If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.
Click to expand...






More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.

Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews

The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.

Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?

BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.

Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a shit pro-Trumputin site. I'm surprised you don't like it.
Click to expand...







 It is where the terms you used came from, so pointing to you as being the one going there


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you call the wrong side?  When Afghanistan was sponsored by Saudi Arabia or Yemen to attack the World Trade Center of New York on 9/11 2001, then the USA went and stomped Afghanistan as a just defense war, agreed worldwide.  But when Serbia was sponsored by France to attack the arch duke of Austria-Hungary in 1914, then Austria-Hungary was denied the right to go and stomp Serbia, which was a just defense war, but not agreed worldwide.
> 
> So, do I understand, that as per your post, genocide is legal under two conditions, one that it is defensive, and two that it is approved by global finance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any side that is used for political gain of course.
> 
> See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.
> 
> Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white
> 
> And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create.
> 
> So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at?
> 
> By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.
> 
> The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.
> 
> All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that.
> 
> Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged.
> 
> The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.
> 
> Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide.
> 
> This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.
> 
> So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime.
> 
> So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?
> 
> The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage.
> 
> If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.
> 
> Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews
> 
> The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.
> 
> Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?
> 
> BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.
> 
> Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence
Click to expand...


Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger. 

The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point. 

Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question. 

And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any side that is used for political gain of course.
> 
> See this new conspiracy theory is from the wrong side, the Saudis did not sponsor Afghanistan to attack the WTC, It was islamic extremists with lots of money like bin Laden.
> 
> Your comparison is not even close to being the same, unless black is now white
> 
> And you understand wrongly while once again putting words in my posts that are not there. It is perfectly acceptable to fire back at terrorists with superior force and the intent to eradicate them. It is not a genocide by any means as only the terrorists would be affected nor the remaining population.   By global finance you mean Jewish bankers dont you, so why havent they already given the orders to remove islam from the planet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your jew hatred is seeping out of the holes in your posts again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create.
> 
> So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at?
> 
> By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.
> 
> The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.
> 
> All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that.
> 
> Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged.
> 
> The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.
> 
> Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide.
> 
> This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.
> 
> So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime.
> 
> So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?
> 
> The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage.
> 
> If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.
> 
> Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews
> 
> The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.
> 
> Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?
> 
> BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.
> 
> Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger.
> 
> The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point.
> 
> Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question.
> 
> And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?
Click to expand...







 It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.

All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.

It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.

I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.

Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS


----------



## xyz

Phoenall, question, do you support these blokes:





?


----------



## NoNukes

miketx said:


> The fear and desperation of these idiots is overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 97053


Are you moving there after the recounts?


----------



## NoNukes

xyz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fear and desperation of these idiots is overwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 97053
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump supporters want to go to Canada?
Click to expand...

They will be heading north after the recount. They will not head south because Mexicans are murderers and rapists.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall, question, do you support these blokes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?










 Why do you ?


 I support my family and country, and if more people did we would not have the troubles we do today


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall, question, do you support these blokes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ?
> 
> 
> I support my family and country, and if more people did we would not have the troubles we do today
Click to expand...

I asked you if you support them, I do not. They share your point of view about Britain, Brexit, Polish people, and other matters, so it was a legitimate question.

Often I'm thinking you are posting from a mental institution that allows some patients access to the internet.


----------



## Pete7469

Funny coming from a bed wetter whose profile pic looks like hitler's faggot nephew.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Jew or not, terrorism doesn't develop from a vacuum, be it Serbian terrorism or Islamic terrorism.  The super powers are determining again, that like in ww1, as well as now, they want "population shifts" aka genocides, to control the terrorists that the super powers themselves create.
> 
> So, what terrorist do you want to fight back at?
> 
> By the way, it is typical to Judeo communist hacks such as yourself, to deny that identical things in history were identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.
> 
> The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.
> 
> All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that.
> 
> Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged.
> 
> The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.
> 
> Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide.
> 
> This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.
> 
> So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime.
> 
> So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?
> 
> The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage.
> 
> If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.
> 
> Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews
> 
> The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.
> 
> Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?
> 
> BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.
> 
> Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger.
> 
> The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point.
> 
> Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question.
> 
> And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.
> 
> All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.
> 
> It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.
> 
> I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.
> 
> Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS
Click to expand...


Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.  

When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot. 

I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall, question, do you support these blokes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ?
> 
> 
> I support my family and country, and if more people did we would not have the troubles we do today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if you support them, I do not. They share your point of view about Britain, Brexit, Polish people, and other matters, so it was a legitimate question.
> 
> Often I'm thinking you are posting from a mental institution that allows some patients access to the internet.
Click to expand...







 Actually they dont, and you dont know what my real position is either. You are going on what you perceive it to be not what I am saying .

 And as usual when you left wing idiots start to lose the argument you resort to false accusations of mental health problems in a wink, wink nudge,nudge way to try and garner support for your POV.  Better people than you have tried this and failed, and are now worried about their activity getting back to their friends and family


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct and in this case the majority of terrorism is caused by mainsream muslims following the commands in the koran. Starting with the overriding one that all the commands in the koran are as relevant today as they were the day they were spoken. That no muslim on pain of death can ignore or deny any of allah's commands.  When you see the religious police walking the streets, and you will know them by their canes and sticks, beating muslims for not being at the mosque praying.
> 
> The super powers dont include the Jews as you claim because they too few in numbers and dont have a large enough bank balance. If any super power wanted a population shift all they need do is stop trading with them and let them starve. If the reasons are horrendous enough the worlds population will be swayed to turn against them.
> 
> All of them that are branded terrorists by the UN and are shown to have committed real war crimes, not the made up war crimes laid at the feet of the Jews by the hate sites.
> 
> 
> Is this the new buzz word doing the rounds of the hate sites  Judeo communist, found on this extremist right wing site amongst others
> Justice4Poland
> 
> 
> I constantly point out the identical things in history that keep happening, it is you that deny them because they happen to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that.
> 
> Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged.
> 
> The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.
> 
> Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide.
> 
> This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.
> 
> So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime.
> 
> So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?
> 
> The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage.
> 
> If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.
> 
> Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews
> 
> The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.
> 
> Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?
> 
> BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.
> 
> Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger.
> 
> The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point.
> 
> Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question.
> 
> And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.
> 
> All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.
> 
> It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.
> 
> I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.
> 
> Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.
> 
> When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot.
> 
> I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.
Click to expand...










 And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR

Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place 

What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> Actually they dont, and you dont know what my real position is either.


Of course, it would help if you weren't a liar to begin with.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they dont, and you dont know what my real position is either.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it would help if you weren't a liar to begin with.
Click to expand...










 AH! yes when all else fails call the opponent a LIAR, but dont point out what Lies have been told or your proof.    Rule 19 from the book of disinformation

 So now I am calling you out.     What lies and were is your proof they are Lies ?


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that a website called Justice4Poland existed, but Poland does need justice.  I don't want to make this about the Jews because the problem is now much bigger than that.
> 
> Here is the bottom line of justice in Europe.  And this is not just for Poland but all the countries that Western Europe and the soviets pillaged.
> 
> The bottom line is country borders.  So this is in the domain of philosophies of brexit.
> 
> Until the pre ww1 country borders are restored, both for Poland and Hungary, and for Italy, and for Finland, ... and so on, including all the occupied states within the old Russian empire, there is not going to be justice in Europe.  And if there is no justice in Europe, then we just keep issuing licenses to communist's and nationalists, to keep population shifting any people they don't like, in other words we sponsor genocide.
> 
> This is the legacy, still ongoing, that the brexiters have signed up to with their votes.
> 
> So, do you want to talk about justice?  Then let's begin with the injustice, that started it all, right with the peace dictates of ww1.  This is the exact conversation that no European power wants to happen, especially nationalists and socialists don't want it to happen, because then they have to admit, that they caused the birth of like ~ 50 million people on Earth to this day, for no other purpose than to prop their 90 year long crime.
> 
> So, how do we provide justice with such a number disadvantage?  With a genocide?
> 
> The best demonstration of this is the Crimea war with its western coverage.
> 
> If I was a brexiter, I would study both the ww1 and ww2 peace dictates very carefully, because that is what brexit signs up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.
> 
> Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews
> 
> The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.
> 
> Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?
> 
> BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.
> 
> Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger.
> 
> The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point.
> 
> Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question.
> 
> And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.
> 
> All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.
> 
> It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.
> 
> I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.
> 
> Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.
> 
> When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot.
> 
> I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR
> 
> Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place
> 
> What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often
Click to expand...


Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe. 

Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal. 

But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More crap from the hate sites that try and sell the idea it was all the fault of the Jewish bankers who carved up Europe to suit their families. Then you come out with the canard " I dont want to make this about the Jews" when you obviously do and cant find a way to slip in the latest anti semitic hate mantra.
> 
> Forget pre WW1 unless you want to go back to the depths of pre history, unless you want to start putting right the wrongs against the Jews
> 
> The bottom line is control of our existing current borders, so why do you neo marxists want to say it isnt, will this give you better chances of demonising the Jews in your eyes.
> 
> Why the pre WW1 borders, why not the pre Goth borders or the Paleolithic borders. Does your cut of date give you an advantage you dont have now ?     Is this your plan for the future ?   Does what the people living there not count or are you prepared to eliminate them to achieve your end ?
> 
> BULLSHIT   this is the legacy YOU have left us to sort out and now we are sorting it our way you dont like it. It leaves you disenfranchised and surrounded by enemies who will rise up against you and hammer you down.
> 
> Why is it this injustice and no other, didnt we have injustice before the end of WW1 when the victors negotiated terms with the losers that were meant to stop any further wars being started by you lot. Why not the injustice that saw you lot mass murdering innocents in the name of your new world order, and now trying to hide the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger.
> 
> The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point.
> 
> Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question.
> 
> And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.
> 
> All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.
> 
> It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.
> 
> I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.
> 
> Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.
> 
> When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot.
> 
> I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR
> 
> Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place
> 
> What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe.
> 
> Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal.
> 
> But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.
Click to expand...









 And it is obvious that you are the con man here

 WRONG

 No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?


----------



## xyz

Thread where Phoenall praises Polish nationalists:
75k Polish Nationalists march


Read the posts, in particular page 15 and 16 here, in both threads and click on the links.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously history was not your prime subject in school, but don't worry, I am not a social science student either.  Only common sense.  And by the way you are painting the Jews like they are the only losers.  This is not important though, because like I said in my previous post, the problem is much bigger.
> 
> The ww1 point is important, because that was the 1st war in Europe, where civilians were considered combatant.  Before that time, formal wars with formal peace treaties were negotiated between armies, and little did anyone care which serf had assets where or in what language.  So it is ww1 that is the turning point.
> 
> Also, genocide before ww1 wasn't a crime and wasn't declared a war crime.  It was just business as usual.  It was ww1 that suddenly created laws about genocide.  For what purpose?  For the purpose of legalizing genocide if the entente does it, and make it a crime if others do it.  This is an additional reason why ww1 is the point in question.
> 
> And do you really think you can isolate your country from the adverse effects of what you yourself perpetrated on the entire world, e.g. on Poland, by brexiting them out into oblivion?  Historic question:  what is the result on you when you do divide and conquer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.
> 
> All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.
> 
> It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.
> 
> I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.
> 
> Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.
> 
> When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot.
> 
> I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR
> 
> Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place
> 
> What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe.
> 
> Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal.
> 
> But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is obvious that you are the con man here
> 
> WRONG
> 
> No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?
Click to expand...


I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Thread where Phoenall praises Polish nationalists:
> 75k Polish Nationalists march
> 
> 
> Read the posts, in particular page 15 and 16 here, in both threads and click on the links.








No posts by me in that link were I praise Polish nationalists, why do you LIE ?


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been my prime subject but it does not mean that I did not get told the facts. You are trying to re-write history and re-draw the borders to suit your nationalist tendencies and forgetting that those you are trying to steal from will oppose you all the way. Why do you stop at pre WW1 for your cut off date why not pre islamic invasion or pre Roman empire. Is it because they would give you nothing as your country did not exist back then, or is it that you wont get the cream of the land to steal.
> 
> All wars in Europe had the civilians as combatants, it is how wars were fought right up until WW1 when it stopped and clear lines were drawn. Well I want the paleolithic as the turning point because it give me an advantage over you. Dont like it then get a life.
> 
> It still wasnt a crime in reality as the law was never ratified, leaving you with STUPID engraved in your forehead. And it was post WW2 that saw any attempts at formalising war and genocide as a war crime, Again showing that you are far from being educated in the reality.
> 
> I have perpetrated nothing on anyone, it was those who came before me and I am not guilty of their crimes. So dig them up, resurrect them and tell them your woes. But how will the UK leaving the neo marxist ran EU cause any problems for anyone that is prepared to work at making it better. Why should I be denied health care that I have paid for yet scroungers and criminals from Poland get it on demand and they have not paid a penny. When you understand this then you will see that Brexit is right and proper for the UK. And sod the rest of Europe that will lose the UK welfare that kept them afloat, start going after your leaders for the money they have secreted into swiss bank accounts for when the bubble bursts.
> 
> Therer will be no result as there is no divide and conquer, we are not as devious as you are we just want control back where it belongs.     IN OUR HANDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.
> 
> When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot.
> 
> I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR
> 
> Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place
> 
> What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe.
> 
> Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal.
> 
> But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is obvious that you are the con man here
> 
> WRONG
> 
> No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.
Click to expand...






 You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.


----------



## xyz

Phoenall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread where Phoenall praises Polish nationalists:
> 75k Polish Nationalists march
> 
> 
> Read the posts, in particular page 15 and 16 here, in both threads and click on the links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No posts by me in that link were I praise Polish nationalists, why do you LIE ?
Click to expand...

Not directly, but you criticize their opponents, the anti-Nazi counter-demonstrators, the ones in the link in the original post, for example.


----------



## Phoenall

xyz said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread where Phoenall praises Polish nationalists:
> 75k Polish Nationalists march
> 
> 
> Read the posts, in particular page 15 and 16 here, in both threads and click on the links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No posts by me in that link were I praise Polish nationalists, why do you LIE ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not directly, but you criticize their opponents, the anti-Nazi counter-demonstrators, the ones in the link in the original post, for example.
Click to expand...







 Now you are changing your words because you knowyou are telling lies. I did not do that either, so WHY DO YOU LIE ?


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that I have already answered your points here in my previous post, I can only say that you make a liar out of yourself by repeating the lies that the nationalists of the entente have been drilling into your head for the latest 100 years.
> 
> When you take other people's money (or land), they will come for it.  No matter how many lies you convince yourself of, to keep your loot.
> 
> I suggest you read about your prime minister Chamberlain, the one you and your fellow goons love to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR
> 
> Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place
> 
> What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe.
> 
> Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal.
> 
> But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is obvious that you are the con man here
> 
> WRONG
> 
> No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.
Click to expand...


The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.  

And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you shown these lies to be that, or have you just shouted down anyone that disagrees with you. No evidence of them being lies makes you the LIAR
> 
> Sounds very much like the islamonazi mantra that the Jews have stolen the arab lands when the reality is the arab's never owned the land in the first place
> 
> What is there to read about him, he made a statement that was shown later to be false. Just like Blair did, and Brown after him. All politicians get caught out at some time or other, but it seems that left wing ones get caught out more often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe.
> 
> Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal.
> 
> But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is obvious that you are the con man here
> 
> WRONG
> 
> No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.
> 
> And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?
Click to expand...






 They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
 Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, this is funny, the con men are asking the others to prove the con.  Hehehe.
> 
> Chamberlain has shown by taking down Czechoslovakia, that you can give back what you steal.
> 
> But the Palestine situation is different.  Even there though, the enemies became real enemies only after the entente created borders there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is obvious that you are the con man here
> 
> WRONG
> 
> No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.
> 
> And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
> Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders
Click to expand...


Customs and taxes are annoying but indeed they are not a big issue compared to language laws, visa requirements, and institutional discrimination.  A border can be around for 500 years but these are the things that begin enforcing it and turn it into a line of fire.  

And you are contradicting yourself, because if you say the Irish can have the north back, then you can't say about the wishes of unionists, unless you want to deport them, like a communist or nationalist socialist.  Hehe.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is obvious that you are the con man here
> 
> WRONG
> 
> No it is an invented people claiming an invented nation because their god told them to in 630 C.E.   Under international law the Jews were granted 22% of palestine and the arab muslims 78%, that is fair in most peoples eyes so why do you and the islamonazi's object ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.
> 
> And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
> Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customs and taxes are annoying but indeed they are not a big issue compared to language laws, visa requirements, and institutional discrimination.  A border can be around for 500 years but these are the things that begin enforcing it and turn it into a line of fire.
> 
> And you are contradicting yourself, because if you say the Irish can have the north back, then you can't say about the wishes of unionists, unless you want to deport them, like a communist or nationalist socialist.  Hehe.
Click to expand...





Read what I wrote again, they cant have what is not theirs. So they would lose all the infrastructure put in place by the UK and have to start from scratch. And you will find that the majority in the north dont want to be part of the south and so the deal stops at the first fence. Those who want to live in the south can do so under current EU laws, so why wont they take the short walk to the border. Could it be the alarmingly high cost of living in the south with rented accommodation costing 3 to 4 times what it costs in the north.


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I object to the land %'s.  What I object to, and what every decent human too should object to, is the borders.  This is why I agree with pres. Carter's one state solution, which you nationalist socialist Jew con masters will never accept.  Moreover, also the other American presidents earlier, even Wilson, spoke up against new borders and called them absurd.  The Judeo communist bullies, starting with ww1, invented new borders to help themselves to a huge loot, and now they want even more borders to keep their ill gotten loot, so their puppets, the brexiters are mobilized.    But you are right, the pyramid of con engineering for borders may easily go much higher than the Jews, and to follow the money to such heights may easily kill the investigative journalist.  One thing is obvious though, the Bible clearly states, that moving border stones is theft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.
> 
> And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
> Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customs and taxes are annoying but indeed they are not a big issue compared to language laws, visa requirements, and institutional discrimination.  A border can be around for 500 years but these are the things that begin enforcing it and turn it into a line of fire.
> 
> And you are contradicting yourself, because if you say the Irish can have the north back, then you can't say about the wishes of unionists, unless you want to deport them, like a communist or nationalist socialist.  Hehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote again, they cant have what is not theirs. So they would lose all the infrastructure put in place by the UK and have to start from scratch. And you will find that the majority in the north dont want to be part of the south and so the deal stops at the first fence. Those who want to live in the south can do so under current EU laws, so why wont they take the short walk to the border. Could it be the alarmingly high cost of living in the south with rented accommodation costing 3 to 4 times what it costs in the north.
Click to expand...


This is a good study in war and peace, hehehe.  What is not theirs?  Is Pilsen, where your beer comes from, not the German's who built it?  If it is theirs, then why do the Czechs have it now?  It was a British (and French) deal to end up like this.  But if the Czechs have the right to it now, then south Ireland should have the right to norther Ireland too then, including all that was built there by the uk, as per the same logic.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You object to seeing the greener grass on the other mans plot, so rather than work hard on yours you would rather take his by force and destroy it.   Who are these so called Judeo communists as the evidence shows the majority were white Russians from the middle classes and not a link to Judaism at all.   You are wrong as we dont want more borders, just the right to enforce the ones already in place. It is the pro Euro's that want more borders so they can freeze out those that oppose them and then take their land when they engineer a war.   And you want to remove the border stones so there are no borders at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.
> 
> And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
> Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customs and taxes are annoying but indeed they are not a big issue compared to language laws, visa requirements, and institutional discrimination.  A border can be around for 500 years but these are the things that begin enforcing it and turn it into a line of fire.
> 
> And you are contradicting yourself, because if you say the Irish can have the north back, then you can't say about the wishes of unionists, unless you want to deport them, like a communist or nationalist socialist.  Hehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote again, they cant have what is not theirs. So they would lose all the infrastructure put in place by the UK and have to start from scratch. And you will find that the majority in the north dont want to be part of the south and so the deal stops at the first fence. Those who want to live in the south can do so under current EU laws, so why wont they take the short walk to the border. Could it be the alarmingly high cost of living in the south with rented accommodation costing 3 to 4 times what it costs in the north.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good study in war and peace, hehehe.  What is not theirs?  Is Pilsen, where your beer comes from, not the German's who built it?  If it is theirs, then why do the Czechs have it now?  It was a British (and French) deal to end up like this.  But if the Czechs have the right to it now, then south Ireland should have the right to norther Ireland too then, including all that was built there by the uk, as per the same logic.
Click to expand...








I dont drink lager, it is foul I only drink beer.

No as they agreed under treaty and international law to seperate part of Ireland to become British. Now that they are being forced to hand everything over to Brussells they want to tear up treaties and claim back the north, along with all that the UK has plowed into it. It is only the minority Catholics that want to join with the south and so they are defeated on number every time. The only way would be an invasion and armed attacks, and this would lead to Ireland being squashed like a bug


----------



## anotherlife

Phoenall said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nationalists and the communists and the socialists do these crimes.  I am a critique of them.  The borders currently in place are a result of the theft described earlier.  So enforcing any one of them is a license for more theft in the future.
> 
> And why would the borders of the U.K. be any different?  Or do you think the Irish won't want the northern part of their country back, as soon as the EU mandates border controls on them there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
> Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Customs and taxes are annoying but indeed they are not a big issue compared to language laws, visa requirements, and institutional discrimination.  A border can be around for 500 years but these are the things that begin enforcing it and turn it into a line of fire.
> 
> And you are contradicting yourself, because if you say the Irish can have the north back, then you can't say about the wishes of unionists, unless you want to deport them, like a communist or nationalist socialist.  Hehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote again, they cant have what is not theirs. So they would lose all the infrastructure put in place by the UK and have to start from scratch. And you will find that the majority in the north dont want to be part of the south and so the deal stops at the first fence. Those who want to live in the south can do so under current EU laws, so why wont they take the short walk to the border. Could it be the alarmingly high cost of living in the south with rented accommodation costing 3 to 4 times what it costs in the north.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good study in war and peace, hehehe.  What is not theirs?  Is Pilsen, where your beer comes from, not the German's who built it?  If it is theirs, then why do the Czechs have it now?  It was a British (and French) deal to end up like this.  But if the Czechs have the right to it now, then south Ireland should have the right to norther Ireland too then, including all that was built there by the uk, as per the same logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont drink lager, it is foul I only drink beer.
> 
> No as they agreed under treaty and international law to seperate part of Ireland to become British. Now that they are being forced to hand everything over to Brussells they want to tear up treaties and claim back the north, along with all that the UK has plowed into it. It is only the minority Catholics that want to join with the south and so they are defeated on number every time. The only way would be an invasion and armed attacks, and this would lead to Ireland being squashed like a bug
Click to expand...


Okay then I understand.  You advocate for war.  Posing is an interesting concept.  It causes the perpetrator to stick out his head. Maybe soon there is gonna be a bet open for Ireland.  I will bet for Ireland, because the EU's 600 million strong headcount biomass will go against the tiny 80 million UK.  I would risk a second bet too, that the Irish would get Liverpool as a special war trophy too, which will end Liverpool's Theacherean managed decline.


----------



## Phoenall

anotherlife said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can have it as long as they realise they cant have all the infrastucture put in place by the UK. And then they have to abide by the wishes of the people whether they stay with the union or go with the failed socialist experiment in the south.
> Most borders are over 500 years old and have stood the test of time, your plot to have fighting on the borders over such things as customs and taxes is a non runner from the start which is why nations want back controls of their borders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customs and taxes are annoying but indeed they are not a big issue compared to language laws, visa requirements, and institutional discrimination.  A border can be around for 500 years but these are the things that begin enforcing it and turn it into a line of fire.
> 
> And you are contradicting yourself, because if you say the Irish can have the north back, then you can't say about the wishes of unionists, unless you want to deport them, like a communist or nationalist socialist.  Hehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote again, they cant have what is not theirs. So they would lose all the infrastructure put in place by the UK and have to start from scratch. And you will find that the majority in the north dont want to be part of the south and so the deal stops at the first fence. Those who want to live in the south can do so under current EU laws, so why wont they take the short walk to the border. Could it be the alarmingly high cost of living in the south with rented accommodation costing 3 to 4 times what it costs in the north.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good study in war and peace, hehehe.  What is not theirs?  Is Pilsen, where your beer comes from, not the German's who built it?  If it is theirs, then why do the Czechs have it now?  It was a British (and French) deal to end up like this.  But if the Czechs have the right to it now, then south Ireland should have the right to norther Ireland too then, including all that was built there by the uk, as per the same logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont drink lager, it is foul I only drink beer.
> 
> No as they agreed under treaty and international law to seperate part of Ireland to become British. Now that they are being forced to hand everything over to Brussells they want to tear up treaties and claim back the north, along with all that the UK has plowed into it. It is only the minority Catholics that want to join with the south and so they are defeated on number every time. The only way would be an invasion and armed attacks, and this would lead to Ireland being squashed like a bug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay then I understand.  You advocate for war.  Posing is an interesting concept.  It causes the perpetrator to stick out his head. Maybe soon there is gonna be a bet open for Ireland.  I will bet for Ireland, because the EU's 600 million strong headcount biomass will go against the tiny 80 million UK.  I would risk a second bet too, that the Irish would get Liverpool as a special war trophy too, which will end Liverpool's Theacherean managed decline.
Click to expand...







 Where did I say that, I said that the Irish would have to invade the north and face the consequences. The demographics are against the south ever getting their hands on the north.   The EU would not dare interfere as the US and Russia would come down hard on them.    They can have Liverpool and the scousers with our blessing


----------

